# Best Resources for Historicism



## Josh Williamson (May 18, 2013)

G'day, 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some books, articles, commentaries, sermons etc. on the topic of Historicism? I would especially love if someone could point out a commentary on Daniel, and Revelation from a Historicist position. 

Thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## Tim (May 18, 2013)

If you like to interact with folks, there is a small but growing group on Facebook called "Historicism (Reformed)".


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 18, 2013)

I'm interested in reading their positions. Thanks for the details of the facebook group.


----------



## JM (May 18, 2013)

Pastor Mencarow's sermons here.


----------



## Peairtach (May 18, 2013)

Francis Nigel Lee's website:

Francis Nigel Lee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Works of Rev. Prof. Dr. F.N. Lee


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 18, 2013)

Josh, I'm selling two -- one on Revelation, and one on Daniel here -- $6 each + postage

And then there's the classic online: Horæ Apocalypticæ, by E.B. Elliott


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 19, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Josh, I'm selling two -- one on Revelation, and one on Daniel here -- $6 each + postage
> 
> And then there's the classic online: Horæ Apocalypticæ, by E.B. Elliott



Thanks for the details. My finances don't allow me to purchase any books at the moment. I'll note the names of the books though.


----------

